# Tv - Surround Sound



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anyone know how to get the TV to come through the surround sound speakers in the camper. Is it something I just have to hook up through the stereo? I just figured I wouldn't have to turn the sound up as high if I could get it through the surround sound. Any info would be great.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Run a plug from the earphone jack of the TV to the audio input jack of the radio. Then use the AUX button of the radio.

That's what we do in our 21RS.

Dan


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Run a plug from the earphone jack of the TV to the audio input jack of the radio. Then use the AUX button of the radio.
> 
> That's what we do in our 21RS.
> 
> Dan


Same here. You will be able to control the volume by either using the volume controls on the radio or TV. I have upgraded the 4 camper speakers with pioneer 6 1/2's and the sound quality is very good. Good luck.


----------



## armstrong (Apr 20, 2008)

I put Bose CineMate in the camper and love it.


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for all your help. I will try that.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Depending upon how far apart your radio is from your TV, mine is at least 10 feet, I just didn't want all that cabling laying around, instead I purchased an FM modulator. This device, when plugged into the external speaker/headphone jack of any device broadcasts that audio via a low power FM transmitter at preset frequencies. Just tune your radio to that frequency and you'll hear your TV in stereo (if it is stereo) through the speakers throughout your OB.

These devices cost +/- $25.

You can also use them to listen to your iPod/MP3 player in your car or home.


----------



## PCMODad (Jun 15, 2009)

I pulled the radio/cd/dvd unit out of the cabinet in our 321FRL and found that the RCA plugs that were supposed to connect from the A/V out to the TV were actually connected to the A/V in. So, the DVD audio/video wasn't making it to the TV. I corrected that, and was then able to run RCA plugs from the audio-out on the TV to the audio-in on the back of the radio. TV comes through the surround sounds now if I am on AUX-3.

Prior to pulling the stuff apart, I was using the headphone jack method as others have done.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

PCMODad said:


> I pulled the radio/cd/dvd unit out of the cabinet in our 321FRL and found that the RCA plugs that were supposed to connect from the A/V out to the TV were actually connected to the A/V in. So, the DVD audio/video wasn't making it to the TV. I corrected that, and was then able to run RCA plugs from the audio-out on the TV to the audio-in on the back of the radio. TV comes through the surround sounds now if I am on AUX-3.
> 
> Prior to pulling the stuff apart, I was using the headphone jack method as others have done.


Thanx for you info. We have a 321 FRL also, a 2009. I gave your post to my DH and he was able to get the tv to play thru the surround sound speakers. He found that Gilligan was at work again. Now all we need are better speakers. You'd think Jensen speakers would sound better.


----------

